# Torpedo Switch



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Right then, I have a lamp with 2 bulbs coming out of the top, one reading, one uplighter, its switched by a double rocker torpedo switch, one wire in, two wires out to the bulbs, one rocker has failed and I cant find a replacement anywhere on line , Ive tried the usual stores round here but no luck... Anyone have any ideas? :taz:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Maplins, CPC, RS Components (not sure if members of the public can order from RS), Screwfix (you never know - they sell electric showers!!), eBay, Wickes, B&Q etc ...... must be somewhere that has 'em.

Good luck


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I havent tried RS I must admit... I have tried all the others though... Ta..


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

AK Electrical

( If you haven't checked that one already)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers, no double ones though...


----------

